# Ryan Gosling – "Blue Valentine Photocall during the 63rd Annual Cannes Film Festival" 18.05.2010 x7



## Tokko (19 Mai 2010)

​
*Thx to bee85*


----------



## Q (19 Mai 2010)

mit Brille sieht er cooler aus  :thx:


----------

